# Casting 5 Troy Ounce 999 Fine Silver Bars New Video



## kadriver (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello:

I was finally able to get this video made on casting fine silver bars.

Please review it and let me know if improvements can be made.

I was getting out-gasing from the bars as they hardened in the mold.

I later found out that this was from the silver absorbing O2 from the oxy/acet torch.

I switch torches in the middle of the pour to solve the problem.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umg3WSdPWHY[/youtube]

Thanks for looking.

kadriver[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## element47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Excellent video, nicely shot, good procedure. I commented on the YouTube as well. I believe it is important that you pull the entire (first) torch away, rather than turning off one gas, then the other gas. IMO that is important, as if you were squirting the molten Ag with oxygen, (having shut off the fuel gas) it would suck up the oxygen big time and give you the crabby, bubbly bars. And if you shut off the oxy first, the silver could ignite the fuel﻿ gas, perhaps w/a small explosion or pop that would splash your metal. Especially if you were using acetylene. Are you using oxy-acet or oxy-propane? Nice video, nice results! I like how deliberate you are in your movements, as well.

Ahah....you mentioned oxy-acet in your description.


----------



## Aristo (Oct 20, 2011)

Outstanding.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadriver (Oct 20, 2011)

When I am ready to switch the torches, I actually jerk the oxy/acet nozzle away from the dish.

Then, with the nozzle pointing away from the molten metal in the dish, I quickly shut off both gas valves on the torch.

In the video, you can see my hand reach for the oxygen valve just before I take the torch tip away from the hot dish.

Once the tip is no longer in the dish, I shut off the acet valve then the oxygen valve as I set the torch down and grab the MAP torch.

This movement ensures that no raw (unburned) gas gets inside the dish.

Thanks for looking, and your comments.

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Oct 20, 2011)

Did you know you can use the youtube code button when posting to place the video directly on the forum?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umg3WSdPWHY[/youtube]


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 20, 2011)

Bravo. Very skilled technique. You make it look easy. Is the gold 25 ozt continuous pour video next? 8)


----------



## kadriver (Oct 20, 2011)

Palladium: I had no idea I could do that. I went back and applied the youtube feature. Thank you for pointing that out.

goldenchild: I can only wish for a quantity of gold that allow me to make such a video. I'm just a small-time home refiner with about 5 to 8 ounces of gold per month.

I learn something everytime I look at this forum.

Thank you - kadriver


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Bravo, Kadriver, bravo! 8) 

You are an artist, and I thank you for sharing your expertice!

Phil


----------



## trashmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Man ;;; you have came a looonnnggg way in just 358 days.. :lol:  It was almost like yesterday that you joined'':: :shock: 

Congrats on the 5oz'ers they look fantastic... 

And thank you for taking the time to learn from the BEST and LEARN you did , and very very well.. I have learned a lot from watching your post ... and hope to learn more..


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 21, 2011)

You make it look easy!. Great craftmanship. 8) :shock:


----------



## glondor (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent Job!!!


----------

